# Education for men



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Sunflower Classes for Men at the Local Adult Education Center. Sign
up by May 25, 2002.

Note:
Due to the complexity and difficulty level of their contents, each
course will accept a maximum of 8 participants each.

Topic 1
- How to fill up the ice cube trays. Step by step, with slide
presentation.

Topic 2
- The toilet paper roll: Does it grow on the holder? Round table
discussion.

Topic 3
- Is it possible to urinate using the technique of lifting the seat
up and avoiding the floor/walls and nearby bathtub?
Group practice.

Topic 4
- Fundamental differences between the laundry hamper and the floor.
Pictures and explanatory graphics.

Topic 5
- The after-dinner dishes and silverware: Can they levitate and fly
into the kitchen sink? Examples on video.

Topic 6
- Loss of identity: Losing the remote to your significant other.
Helpline support and support groups.

Topic 7
- Learning how to find things, starting with looking in the right place
instead of turning the house upside down while screaming. Open forum.

Topic 8
- Health watch: Bringing her flowers is not harmful to your health.
Graphics and audio tape.

Topic 9
- Real men ask for directions when lost. Real life testimonials.

Topic 10
- Is it genetically impossible to sit quietly as she parallel parks?
Driving simulation.

Topic 11
- Learning to live: Basic differences between mother and wife. Online
class and role playing.

Topic 12
- How to be the ideal shopping companion.
Relaxation, exercises, meditation and breathing techniques.

Topic 13
- How to fight cerebral atrophy: Remembering birthdays, anniversaries,
other important dates and calling when you're going to be late.
Cerebral
shock therapy sessions and full lobotomies offered.

Upon completion of the course diplomas will be issued to the survivors.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol:

Topic 14
- How to Decipher Girl Talk - Read her mind and act like your interested in what she is saying. Note: This is a post-graduate course, with Topics 1-13 as prerequisites. A backgorund in acting is helpful for successful completion of this module.


----------

